# Tired of frogs yet? :P



## orionmystery (Nov 15, 2013)

A very cooperative Masked Rough-sided Frog (Hylarana laterimaculata), Selangor, Malaysia. 



Masked Rough-sided Frog IMG_3277 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





Masked Rough-sided Frog IMG_3278 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Juvenile White Lipped Frog (Hylarana labialis)



White Lipped Frog IMG_3248 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Spotted Litter Frog (Leptobrachium hendriksoni)



Spotted Litter Frog IMG_2607 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Juvenile River Toad (Phrynoidis aspera) on a mossy vine one late morning. Selangor, Malaysia.



River Toad IMG_3158 stk copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


More: Tropical reptiles & amphibians | Up Close with Nature


----------



## D-B-J (Nov 15, 2013)

LOVE the first one!

Jake


----------



## Derrel (Nov 15, 2013)

Yes, the first shot is very lovely. I like frog photos. Wish we had more frogs around here.


----------



## mishele (Nov 15, 2013)

Lovin the frogs!! Keep em coming! Some of those spiders you've posted lately gave me nightmares...hehe


----------



## orionmystery (Nov 15, 2013)

mishele said:


> Lovin the frogs!! Keep em coming! Some of those spiders you've posted lately gave me nightmares...hehe





Derrel said:


> Yes, the first shot is very lovely. I like frog photos. Wish we had more frogs around here.





D-B-J said:


> LOVE the first one!
> 
> Jake



Thanks for looking and commenting, mishele, Derrel, Jake! Much appreciated.


----------



## LightPainter (Nov 16, 2013)

I don't remember where I found choke cough, this.


----------



## SashaT (Nov 16, 2013)

Like the frogs!!!


----------



## sjaycarter22 (Nov 17, 2013)

Great Photos. Like the second one!!


----------



## orionmystery (Nov 18, 2013)

sjaycarter22 said:


> Great Photos. Like the second one!!





SashaT said:


> Like the frogs!!!



Thanks, sjaycarter22, SashaT!


----------

